# D Aspartic Acid



## gymforlife (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone rate it, or tired it with good results.

Read somwhere that it help increased test 40 % or something


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 29, 2010)

gymforlife said:


> Anyone rate it, or tired it with good results.
> 
> Read somwhere that it help increased test 40 % or something


 
I've read a lot of people having success with it, but I haven't heard about DAA being anything extraordinary.   There are inconclusive controversies surronding DAA's dose-dependent neuro excitotoxicity, but its an ongoing debate.  That said, its hard to find a hotter test stack then Erase, Titanium and DAA right now.


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 29, 2010)

Here's a recent thread/review on it.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/115296-daa-i-got-some-will-let-you-know-how-goes.html


----------



## hackskii (Dec 18, 2010)

I have used this stuff before, not really all its cracked up to be actually.
It gave me some intestinal distress actually.
Made me feel like I was more acidic.
I added half amount of baking soda (bicarb of soda), and it allowed it to mix super well and it had a slight taste of carbonated water.
It will kind of turn milky when mixed  but that took care of the stomach distress issue and made it mix very well.

I dont rate any test boosting product, most of them are by design to manipulate estrogen to boost testosterone levels.
Unless excessive aromitization is an issue AI's and SERMS wont do anything for building more muscle, in fact manipulating estrogen when it is not a factor can compromise lipid profiles, mood, joint stiffness, libido, even to the point of ED, hardly something to play around with that offers no gains.

I bought mine here and for 12 bucks, it is dirt cheap.


----------



## pritih (Dec 18, 2010)

*d aspartic acid*

D-Aspartic Acid and it's analogs D-Sodium-Asparate and  N-Methyl-D-Aspartic Acid are becoming very popular with bodybuilders  looking to boost their testosterone to the very highest levels. However  this has a very ugly side effect that could potentially make this  innocent supplement the devil in disguise. It works by increasing  something called steroidogenic acute regulatory protein, which is  a critical enzyme in the production of testosterone. It is found in the  testes and is a rate limiting step in the creation of testosterone.


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

omg this stuff gets you sooo jacked!












Sike!

GEARS AND METHA-DROL EXTREME OR GTFO!


----------



## hackskii (Dec 18, 2010)

pritih said:


> D-Aspartic Acid and it's analogs D-Sodium-Asparate and N-Methyl-D-Aspartic Acid are becoming very popular with bodybuilders looking to boost their testosterone to the very highest levels. However this has a very ugly side effect that could potentially make this innocent supplement the devil in disguise. It works by increasing something called steroidogenic acute regulatory protein, which is a critical enzyme in the production of testosterone. It is found in the testes and is a rate limiting step in the creation of testosterone.


 
If you dont mind me asking, can you go into more details about its negative sides?

It gave me some serious intestinal problems until I added the baking soda, it just does not agree with me.

I didnt notice much of anything with this stuff TBH.


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

> I didnt notice much of anything with this stuff TBH


 
this should be your first clue.


----------



## hackskii (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> this should be your first clue.


 
I try alot of stuff, as a mod on a rather large UK board I get most all the stuff for free, including gear.

When a supplement company hypes up a product, I try it and give some feedback.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hahaha not another DAA thread! Im staying out of this one. Last time a gave a valid non flaming opinion of this the entire thread went way south. Maybe you should look here!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/117852-captaininsanos-natty-cycle-advice-thread.html


----------



## hackskii (Dec 18, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Hahaha not another DAA thread! Im staying out of this one. Last time a gave a valid non flaming opinion of this the entire thread went way south. Maybe you should look here!
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/117852-captaininsanos-natty-cycle-advice-thread.html


 
You dont have to stay out of it at all man, if it is crap, people should know.
I took it and didnt get jacked it jacked my bowel movements to orange/gold foamy liquid.
Once I added in the baking soda I just farted alot with some soft stools.
Jacked alright but not the jacked I was looking for


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 18, 2010)

hackskii said:


> You dont have to stay out of it at all man, if it is crap, people should know.
> I took it and didnt get jacked it jacked my bowel movements to orange/gold foamy liquid.
> Once I added in the baking soda I just farted alot with some soft stools.
> Jacked alright but not the jacked I was looking for



No way man! Orange/gold foamy liquid? Ive never take anything that has done that before. 

Well I cant speak from experience that it is crap. I just know that I would never take it even if it was free. I especially would not pay any money for it. The big supplement companies are always trying to find the next "legal steroid" or the supplement that is as good as steroids. Since they cant find it they make it up. They roll it out until everyone starts to catch on and then they roll the next one out. There is a reason all the steroids we use havent changed and are the same ones weve always used.


----------

